# My scorp gave birth!



## Zman16 (Mar 17, 2007)

My emperor scorpion just gave birth and I am soooo happy. I can't get pics though because my parents would find out. But I have question. They baby scorpions are under the female and so far there isn't too many young (like 5) so is it possible she is in the process of giving birth?


----------



## quiz (Mar 17, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> My emperor scorpion just gave birth and I am soooo happy. I can't get pics though because my parents would find out. But I have question. They baby scorpions are under the female and so far there isn't too many young (like 5) so is it possible she is in the process of giving birth?


yes, just leave her alone for today and check later.


----------



## dazbuzz (Mar 17, 2007)

congratz zman16 i know you have been waiting for that moment :clap:


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 17, 2007)

dazbuzz said:


> congratz zman16 i know you have been waiting for that moment :clap:


Thanks! I've been waiting for a while. The scopionlings are so cute, and they are bigger than what i though.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> I can't get pics though because my parents would find out.QUOTE]
> 
> Thats quite possibly the funniest thing I've seen on AB's.  Congrats though, I know you have been waiting.  As for you parents...they will have to find out sometime.  Try to win your mother over by telling her anything that takes 12 months to gestate and can spit out 10 young in a day deserves her respect, lol.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 17, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Zman16 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get pics though because my parents would find out.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 18, 2007)

They can take up to a day or more to give birth. Wait a few days, don't stress her out.

Mike


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck with it.....

Here's my _Urodacus elongatus _giving birth:


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I stressed out my scorpion too much yesterday, because there is only one scorp on her back and she ate the rest.  I'm not gonna look at her for the next 4 days. she's still pretty fat so i hope she gives birth to more


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 18, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> I think I stressed out my scorpion too much yesterday, because there is only one scorp on her back and she ate the rest.  I'm not gonna look at her for the next 4 days. she's still pretty fat so i hope she gives birth to more




Make sure the humidity is kept up. In my experience scorpions consume their young when environmental conditions are not right.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> Make sure the humidity is kept up. In my experience scorpions consume their young when environmental conditions are not right.


and make sure there is no food in there, the slings have enough in them to survive without food.  If they're all gone except for one I wouldn't expect too much.  Personally I would have thrown a towel over the enclosure to prevent distress from the light and generally avoided making vibrations around the area.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 18, 2007)

The humidity is up, i don't know the exact percentage. The last time i saw her she had three on her back, so i hope she's giving birth to more.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 22, 2007)

How long does it take for a emperor scorp to become an adult?


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 22, 2007)

a very very long time..


----------



## quiz (Mar 22, 2007)

any news bro?
How many babies did she end up giving you?


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 22, 2007)

There is a total of seven young, possibly eight. I would have liked to have more but I aint complaining. There so cute .

By a really long time you mean...


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 23, 2007)

A couple of years. Search and you'll find an exact anwser.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 24, 2007)

How do the scorplings act when they are close to molting?


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 24, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> How do the scorplings act when they are close to molting?


They don't act and you shouldn't be looking at them anyways.  Takes about 2 weeks to molt to I2... You need to stop asking, do some searching and start reading.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 24, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> You need to stop asking, do some searching and start reading.


I've been doing research on the same scorpion for over a year! All I did was look through sites, read books, ect..  It was only about three months ago did I ask my first question about scorpions. I'm sorry that I found that the only way to get answers is to first have a question.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 24, 2007)

"There is really no need to feed the Mother at this point as they will often refuse food. It will take about a week or 2 (depending on temps etc) for the 1st instar to molt. As long as the substrate is moist everything will be fine."

from, http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=69385 

which we gave your earlier.  They will molt when they're ready, you should have no concern until they leave the mothers back or later.  It's not too hard to figure out.


----------



## quiz (Mar 24, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> "There is really no need to feed the Mother at this point as they will often refuse food. It will take about a week or 2 (depending on temps etc) for the 1st instar to molt. As long as the substrate is moist everything will be fine."
> 
> from, http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=69385
> 
> which we gave your earlier.  They will molt when they're ready, you should have no concern until they leave the mothers back or later.  It's not too hard to figure out.


Believe it or not, I feed the mother after giving birth.  I've done this with P.imperator and Iomachus politus.  It stops the mother from eating her kids but I feed them different.  I would just crush the crickets head and I would place it infront of them and leave it or let them take the food from my tweezer. As long as you do it quietly/gently then you will not see aggression   but that's me.  Everyone have a different way of raising their scorps.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 24, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> They will molt when they're ready, you should have no concern until they leave the mothers back or later.  It's not too hard to figure out.


I only asked this question because I saw one of the scorplings on its back, on the ground, not moving. I wasn't sure if he was dead or getting ready to molt. Which is why I asked how do they ask when they molt. No other site really says  anything about it so I asked you guys. I have no concerns with the ones on the mothers back. You see, I don't ask stupid questions...sometimes just the hard ones.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 24, 2007)

quiz said:


> Believe it or not, I feed the mother after giving birth.  I've done this with P.imperator and Iomachus politus.  It stops the mother from eating her kids but I feed them different.  I would just crush the crickets head and I would place it infront of them and leave it or let them take the food from my tweezer. As long as you do it quietly/gently then you will not see aggression   but that's me.  Everyone have a different way of raising their scorps.


Definently quiz, I'm glad you pointed out that you crushed them first... I belive it's the whole idea of having another moving organism in the enclosure that causes the mother to consume her young.  If the scorp is molting, than it's fine... leave it... and if it's not, the mother may help it back on to her back, and if not, it's called natural selection, either way I don't see the need to know whats going on, they should just be left until you see them out and about by themselves, don't be too anxious.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah I try not to look at them at all but at the same time I know these lil guys are my only hope of ever breeding scorps again. Because my parents don't let me breed scorps I have to keep them a secret. If they die I can't get anymore


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 25, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> Yeah I try not to look at them at all but at the same time I know these lil guys are my only hope of ever breeding scorps again. Because my parents don't let me breed scorps I have to keep them a secret. If they die I can't get anymore


Okay, it will be about 3 years before you can ever expect another brood and that's speaking generously. I'm sure you'll be much more expirenced, mature and responsible by than and most likely will have the oppurtunity to have a little less restriction.  Think long run, not short.... Write that down.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 25, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Okay, it will be about 3 years before you can ever expect another brood and that's speaking generously. I'm sure you'll be much more expirenced, mature and responsible by than and most likely will have the oppurtunity to have a little less restriction.  Think long run, not short.... Write that down.


I have that written down and on my wall  

I want to be alot more experienced the next time she gives birth. In the long run these guys are gonna be living across the street so my parents don't find out . I can't wait to watch them grow up. 

BTW: This is just a side question. How long after the female gives birth can she mate? I'm not interested in breeding her again till the kids grow up but I'm just curiuos.


----------



## Bayushi (Mar 25, 2007)

seeing how there are pics here on the forums of mother scorps with babies on their backs mating, i would say not too long. although i would wait until the babies were off on their own before mating again.

With my emp i let her rest up and eat for two months before i mated her again.  mostly because i had to do a new set up for my, at the time, breeding pair.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

why are you guys so mean. geez let him ask things. thats what this place is for. if you don't like it, then just don't say anything. so just chill out.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yuki said:


> why are you guys so mean. geez let him ask things. thats what this place is for. if you don't like it, then just don't say anything. so just chill out.


Thabk you! Thats what I mean!:clap:


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yuki said:


> why are you guys so mean. geez let him ask things. thats what this place is for. if you don't like it, then just don't say anything. so just chill out.


It's not a mtter of a question, it's the critical thinking that should be used following the questions conception.  If you have newborn slings, and are instructed to leave them alone until they molt, it shouldn't matter what they're actions are before they molt... you shouldn't be concerned until you see them walking freely.  So therefore one would think to themselves, hmm why does it matter anyway. And if one is really concerned with seeing a molt, they will from I2 to I3.  Then with the quote of this is his only chance at breeding scorpions, as I said before, it will be a few years before thats even possible, and I'm sure he will be in a differnt situation than now.  There was no mean statements involved, just a little lack of effort.  Nothing that can't be change.  I know that the forum is here for questions, but the forum is mostly used by adults, therefore when your a child, you need to realize that you surrounded by older, more expirenced individuals and act accordingly.  And yes, that does mean doing some of your own research, especially when there is a ton of information about the topic.  There isn't a problem with asking a quick question, but when someone gives you a map already, you don't ask for directions the next day.


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 26, 2007)

EAD063,

There are some younger people in this hobby that are as smart some of the "older, more experienced" individuals. 

Oh and best of luck to you. Hopefully you can succesfully raise them all to adulthood.

Mike


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

haha anytime.. people can be so stuck up here. i don't get why. how are the babies doing?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> It's not a mtter of a question, it's the critical thinking that should be used following the questions conception.  If you have newborn slings, and are instructed to leave them alone until they molt, it shouldn't matter what they're actions are before they molt... you shouldn't be concerned until you see them walking freely.  So therefore one would think to themselves, hmm why does it matter anyway. And if one is really concerned with seeing a molt, they will from I2 to I3.  Then with the quote of this is his only chance at breeding scorpions, as I said before, it will be a few years before thats even possible, and I'm sure he will be in a differnt situation than now.  There was no mean statements involved, just a little lack of effort.  Nothing that can't be change.  I know that the forum is here for questions, but the forum is mostly used by adults, therefore when your a child, you need to realize that you surrounded by older, more expirenced individuals and act accordingly.  And yes, that does mean doing some of your own research, especially when there is a ton of information about the topic.  There isn't a problem with asking a quick question, but when someone gives you a map already, you don't ask for directions the next day.


 Yes i  am younger then a lot of the people in the hobby but still i am here to learn, and i don't think you guys being mean will make people want to go into this hobby. if you want to tell him to look something up just give him a link or say nicely "if you look on google, there is some great websites on there. for what you are looking for." I am just saying be nice about it, or just don't say anything at all.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yuki said:


> haha anytime.. people can be so stuck up here. i don't get why. how are the babies doing?


There all doing fine. I can't wait till they molt!


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 26, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> There all doing fine. I can't wait till they molt!


I had an emp just birth (2 weeks ago) one time I looked in on her and I noticed 'husks' (for lack of a better description) on her back, at first I thought they were dead 'slings' but (since I removed them today) I found them to be the molts all over her. So what I'm saying is that I never saw them molt to 2I but when they were walking around (in 2 weeks time) I knew they must have. If you posted the day of there birth then it must be about 9 days, wait for another 5 and they should be exploring on there own.

GL, Thaedion


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yuki said:


> haha anytime.. people can be so stuck up here. i don't get why. how are the babies doing?


For those who know me, I am not mean.. I just promote thinking.  People should be able to reason at all ages.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> For those who know me, I am not mean.. I just promote thinking.  People should be able to reason at all ages.


i know i am not saying your mean.it just would be nice if you worded it better.  I think you really know what you are talking about, and you seem very smart.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> There all doing fine. I can't wait till they molt!


what are your plans for the babies? you selling them, or keeping them? or something? haha


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yuki said:


> i know i am not saying your mean.it just would be nice if you worded it better.  I think you really know what you are talking about, and you seem very smart.


Just wanted to clear it up.  Didn't want you to think I was a bad guy.    I realize the questions were just out of curiosity, but we all know what that did to the cat.


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 26, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> ...but we all know what that did to the cat.


Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought it back!


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yuki said:


> what are your plans for the babies? you selling them, or keeping them? or something? haha


I'm keeping one and selling the rest. When there adults of course.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 27, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> I'm keeping one and selling the rest. When there adults of course.


in pet stores or online?


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need a license to sell to a retail store.


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 28, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> You need a license to sell to a retail store.


Maybe a big time store, but I told some of the singularly owned pet stores (mom and pop type) that some of my scorps were gravid and they said they would buy some. (but I'm not selling them... I want a million of them... I'll spread 2' of coco fiber in my basement and keep them there.)

Thaedion


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> Maybe a big time store, but I told some of the singularly owned pet stores (mom and pop type) that some of my scorps were gravid and they said they would buy some. (but I'm not selling them... I want a million of them... I'll spread 2' of coco fiber in my basement and keep them there.)
> 
> Thaedion


I'm sure the mom and pops may be less watched over and maybe willing to buy some anyways, but your suppose to.  You need a license for everything these days.  I'm waiting for the day that children selling lemonade on the side of the road need a peddlers lic. haha.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 28, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> You need a license to sell to a retail store.


Is this a federal law?  I'm guessing "yes".


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yuki said:


> in pet stores or online?


I was going to sell them at a reptile show but since there's only seven (from what i know) I will probably sell them online.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> You need a license to sell to a retail store.


ya see here there is a few nice small pet stores, that are more then willing to buy from you. they are just family run that type of thing. then there is the petco, no way they would buy from someone. well i am happy to have small pet stores around here, i always try and buy from them if i can. the only thing is that no one around here sells Ts!  :wall: only petco and they only have G. rosea. ahhh lots of good and bab things about living in a small town. any one seen the movie jumanji? alot of  where that was filmed is where i live.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 28, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Is this a federal law?  I'm guessing "yes".


No clue actually, I've been going to the same for years so they always ask about the differnt scorps and upon a birth she let me know if I wanted to get rid of them, they couldn't buy them because they nor I have the license for it.  But, she gave me a list of places locally that could legally buy them from me.  So I figure you either need a venomus animal lic. to either buy, or sell them, for retail sale.  So yeah, pop and moms would probaly feel comfortable taking some, but places where they keep a good eye on petstores (Miami comes to mind, they keep a short leash on everything down there) might not be the same deal. Basically to sell anything, you need a license, not only applying to pets. I think of the government like a debt collector you always owe money to... whenever you find something lucrative.. they "want a piece" of the action too.   If you are able and want to sell to a nice small time shop then that should be cool, I just wouldn't have the people blabbing out where they got them and stuff.  You can never be too careful.  I keep getting the picture in my mind from the lady on here a while ago who had some of her inverts confinscated.  You just never know... all it might take is a distributor see them and figure "hmm I didn't sell him those" and open his mouth.   I'm just saying, be careful selling to a store that is ultimatly going to resell it (retail).  But Zman you said you might keep them, so all this may be of no use, but its what I was told. I'm not looking for anyone to be in trouble.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 28, 2007)

As a side note, I found an atricle of a law banning dangerous animals in Vancouver.  "venomous insects" are in the list also.  So sticking with the theme, just be careful.    I wouldn't sell them anyway, you were too excited about the whole thing to give em up for adoption.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea, I've sold and traded to stores.  Just small stuff.  I just don't think the law is stricty enforced.  My thinking was that when you do it without a license, you are getting in the way of wholesalers who have paid their dues.  I just don't think a lot of the stores are worried about it when it come to a few $.  That may change someday, if that's the case, with the way things are going though.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> I was going to sell them at a reptile show but since there's only seven (from what i know) I will probably sell them online.


well when they are older, let me know. i have wanted to get a emp, but i hate buying from petco. just later on pm price and shipping. I would be a good mommy and show you pics all the time.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yuki said:


> well when they are older, let me know. i have wanted to get a emp, but i hate buying from petco. just later on pm price and shipping. I would be a good mommy and show you pics all the time.


That would be awesome! The most important thing I want is to make sure the offspring goes to good owners.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2007)

How are the little ones doing Zman? still all alive i hope


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yuki said:


> How are the little ones doing Zman? still all alive i hope


There doing great! Today is there two week birthday. I hope there very close to there 2nd instar.


----------



## Zman16 (Mar 31, 2007)

She just came out of her little burrow and one of the scorplings molted!!      I can't wait to see the rest molt!


----------



## Zman16 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow I had a stressful day. Right when I got home I found that one the offspring was walking on its own. I saw the mother was going to crush it with her claws  and I was freaked out! I got the scorp out of there asap! I was crappin my pants. Now I see its gonna be a challenge getting the rest out.


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 2, 2007)

there is a good chance the mother was trying to retrieve the scorpling and help it  onto her back.  when my emp had hr brood, she would routinely do this to the ones who were just starting to wander.


----------



## Zman16 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats what I though was one of the possibilities but at the time I was feeding her a couple prekilled crickets (with a tweezer) and so I thought she might mistake it for food. I just wanted to make sure no one dies.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe im gettin all old and mushy but thats cool. Reminds me of when I was a kid and I caught every kind of creature under the sun ... luckily my dad was all for it as long as I didnt bring the venomous snakes in the house. 

Its really awesome to see young hobbyists enthusiastic about the hobby. 3 thumbs up from me.


----------



## Zman16 (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow thanks. That makes me feel proud for doing all this research. 

How often do you have to feed baby emps?


----------



## Yuki (Apr 5, 2007)

you should get some pics up of the little babies


----------



## Zman16 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Heating problem*

I have the little guys in a tubberware container, and I can't seem to get the heat up high enough. I have a heat pad but its not working good enough. How can I get the Temps up?  



Yuki said:


> you should get some pics up of the little babies


I'm gonna be posting pics and a short video soon with them... Since my parents found out...


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2007)

You better mr z. haha i just got myself a 10 gallon tank, so i can put some scorps in, i also got a heating mat and dish and all that good stuff... haha


----------



## Urizen (Apr 8, 2007)

Personally, if you're having trouble heating them, I'd keep them in seperate small deli-cups or equivalent containers, and place that in a small tank with a pad on the side. Just make sure they have moisture and vent holes in the containers.


----------



## Zman16 (May 12, 2007)

Oops, I guess I forgot to post that video. All my scorpions are healthy, eating well, but still on there second instar. Here's the video I made with them:[YOUTUBE]
          This page is very likely to have been designed to trick users into sharing personal or financial information. Entering any personal information on this page may result in identity theft or other fraud.    

            more »


            Google Safe Browsing uses automated technology to warn you about web pages that we believe may be unsafe. This page appears to be a part of a scam known as a 

              phishing
            attack, in which criminals create fraudulent pages to mimic legitimate sources that you may trust. You can read more about phishing here

            antiphishing.org.

            You can also learn more about 

              Google Safe Browsing.
            Finally, if you believe this page has been falsely flagged as a forgery, you can 
              report it to Google.





            []
          [/YOUTUBE]

and if that isn't working, here's the link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPdIIFXAS4


----------



## Yuki (May 12, 2007)

cute they look very happy.


----------



## Zman16 (May 13, 2007)

Yuki said:


> cute they look very happy.


Thanks. So far I have not lost any 2i scorpions.

Today one of my scops finally molted!  I'm really happy, but its acting strange. Its walking weird and I'm worried. I hope he doesn't die  .


----------



## compnerd7 (May 14, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> Thanks. So far I have not lost any 2i scorpions.
> 
> Today one of my scops finally molted!  I'm really happy, but its acting strange. Its walking weird and I'm worried. I hope he doesn't die  .


me too.. but im sure he will be okay! im sure that if i molted all my skin i would walk a little funny for a while too


----------



## loyaluntodeath (May 15, 2007)

i just saw your vid awsome looking scorps! congrats on raising them thus far


----------



## Zman16 (May 16, 2007)

thanks, but there is bad news. The scorpion (who I named Lucky Jr.) on its 3i has died.       

I don't know what killed him but the other scorpions have not shown any symptoms. The temps are in the high 80's and humidity is also very high. I don't know what did him in.


----------



## Yuki (May 17, 2007)

Zman16 said:


> thanks, but there is bad news. The scorpion (who I named Lucky Jr.) on its 3i has died.
> 
> I don't know what killed him but the other scorpions have not shown any symptoms. The temps are in the high 80's and humidity is also very high. I don't know what did him in.


how many are left?


----------



## Zman16 (May 17, 2007)

Well he's the only scorpion I lost that wasn't 1i, but there are 4 left.


----------

